# Ilya Efimov Nylon Guitar. SALE



## Efimov (Mar 22, 2011)

[align=center]Ilya Efimov Sound Production 
presents
*ILYA EFIMOV NYLON GUITAR*
_The new samples library for Kontakt_






Features:
* 2,1 Gb (NCW Compression), 44,1 Hz 24 bit, stereo, about 3500 samples
* *14 velocity layers* for each note *17 frets* on the each string with round-robin.
* Automatic and manual *String Selection*
* Automatic and manual Left Hand *Playing Position Selection*
* 3 modes for automatic *search of chord position*
* *14 different articulations*
* Realistic *legato*
* Realistic *glissando*
* *Repetition* and strum keys
* Many differents *FX *and *Noises*

Demo tracks:

When You Go Away
[mp3]http://www.ilyaefimov.com/music/ng_demo/Ilya_Efimov_Nylon_Guitar_-_When_You_Go_Away.mp3[/mp3]
Memories
[mp3]http://www.ilyaefimov.com/music/ng_demo/Ilya_Efimov_Nylon_Guitar_-_Memories.mp3[/mp3]
Tim
[mp3]http://www.ilyaefimov.com/music/ng_demo/Ilya_Efimov_Nylon_Guitar_-_Tim.mp3[/mp3]
Legend. Albeniz
[mp3]http://www.ilyaefimov.com/music/ng_demo/Ilya_Efimov_Nylon_Guitar_-_Legend_(Albeniz).mp3[/mp3]
Lipa

[/align]

[align=center]You can buy it for 149€ now ![/align][/b]

[align=center]http://www.ilyaefimov.com[/align]


----------



## gsilbers (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Nylon Guitar. New samples library from Ilya Efimov Sound Production*

wow! 

nice!

the samples sound incredible. 


one question....

how did you input the notes in cubase? 

do you have a midi pickup with your classical guitar or did you do it manually >8o


----------



## agaland (Mar 22, 2011)

Wow!! Very impressive!
I own Pettinhouse ClassicGuitar, I love it, but I think it just found its master (sorry Andrea)
I think I'm gonna buy it, it worth the price so much!

Great job guys!


----------



## MichaelL (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Nylon Guitar. New samples library from Ilya Efimov Sound Production*

Seems like it's guitar season.

Pair this with the soon to be released Steel string guitar from Orange Tree
http://www.orangetreesamples.com/evolut ... el-strings

Weee Doggie.

Anyone want to buy slightly used Chris Hein Guitars?


----------



## wesbender (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Nylon Guitar. New samples library from Ilya Efimov Sound Production*

That video demo is quite amazing. 

Best sampled nylon guitar I think I've ever heard. Pretty good price too.


----------



## MichaelL (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Nylon Guitar. New samples library from Ilya Efimov Sound Production*

What's the price USD?


----------



## james7275 (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Nylon Guitar. New samples library from Ilya Efimov Sound Production*

Looks like it's $211 U.S Dollars.


----------



## Justus (Mar 23, 2011)

*Re: Nylon Guitar. New samples library from Ilya Efimov Sound Production*

No, I cannot accept, that I just heard midi notes!


----------



## TheUnfinished (Mar 23, 2011)

*Re: Nylon Guitar. New samples library from Ilya Efimov Sound Production*

Get outta here! That is TOO good. Such a lovely sound.

Are there likely to be any nice midi files (or even tutorials) bundled for those of us who aren't natural* guitar players? That would be awesome.

*I make a great unnatural guitar player, which is not so good for anyone within about 30 feet of me...


----------



## Efimov (Mar 23, 2011)

*Re: Nylon Guitar. New samples library from Ilya Efimov Sound Production*

Thank you for your kind feedback ! 



gsilbers @ Tue Mar 22 said:


> wow!
> do you have a midi pickup with your classical guitar or did you do it manually >8o



I did it manually, it is not difficult)



MichaelL @ Tue Mar 22 said:


> What's the price USD?



About 200 $ 
I think it`s necessary to make $ as the basic currency.


----------



## shakuman (Mar 23, 2011)

*Re: Nylon Guitar. New samples library from Ilya Efimov Sound Production*

Wow! the best guitar library I ever heard >8o 

Shakuman..


----------



## wst3 (Mar 23, 2011)

*Re: Nylon Guitar. New samples library from Ilya Efimov Sound Production*

I've listened to these demos a couple of times each, and I have to second the comment that I find it difficult to believe that what I am hearing is coming from MIDI messages. That is really impressive!!

I will take a minor exception to the developer's comment that it is easy to do this - I suspect it becomes easier as you become familiar with the library, but I'll bet there is a learning curve, even for a guitarist!

And this brings up an interesting quandary that has been discussed previously here...

No question that this instrument sounds better than my gut string guitar - that is to say it is a better instrument and it was recorded in a great sounding space, likely with some pretty top notch gear. I have the gear, but without the space and/or the instrument I can't hope to match this sound.

But can I really create a performance that sounds as good as I might play myself (sorry, don't mean to sound arrogant here, I think most will understand the distinction I am trying to make.)

As examples:

the basses recorded by Thomas Scarbee for his original GS libraries are better than any bass I own, and better sounding than most of the basses owned by my bass playing friends.

and the drums in both DFHS and Superior 2 are, well, superior to the drums I regularly record, at least in part due to the fact that I do not have a great room for recording drums.

So I have used both libraries a fair bit over the years, and yet, when I have the chance to record a live player or players I'll always go for that option. Their instruments may not be up to the quality of the instruments used for the libraries, and my gear may not be up to the standards of the gear used to record the libraries, and certainly the spaces in which I record do not sound as good as the spaces used for those libraries. 

But there is just something I like better about human beings interacting with each other. I suppose if I could get the live players to play EXACTLY what I sequenced I'd prefer the sequenced versions, then again maybe I wouldn't - that's a test that probably can not be accurately performed<G>!

So now, as a guitar player I have to wonder...
1) can I get that same level of feeling and realism that the developer gets?
2) will I be satisfied with sequenced tracks?
3) will someone do the same thing with steel string acoustic and electric guitars?
4) should I spend my money on a new guitar or this library?

WOW!!!!


----------



## germancomponist (Mar 23, 2011)

Absolutely great what I hear, ..... and I am a real guitar player!


----------



## Efimov (Mar 23, 2011)

Thank you so much for your kind feedback !!!!!  

At the moment, the Library does not include strum engine.
But ! We are planning to release strum patch early May. 

*For all, who will buy the Library in April, the strum update is free.*

_can I get that same level of feeling and realism that the developer gets?_
It all depends on your wish. You will have to spend some time reading instructions and then, you can make sound, which will be similar, or even better that the sound heard in the demo tracks. 
I can only add that I’d spent about 2 hours for Alò ô   ÁÊè ô   ÁÏÅ ô   ÁÐ= ô   ÁÙa ô   ÁÙº ô   Áà‡ ô   Áàë ô   Áå  ô   Áåµ ô   Áé# ô   Áõ{ ô   Áõ˜ ô   Áøk ô   Âô   Â [ ô   Â#ä ô   Â$ ô   Â4 ô   Â4% ô   ÂVC ô   ÂVt ô   Ân™ ô   Âo ô   Â{1 ô   Â{F ô   Â…Ã ô   Â…ì ô   Â‹“ ô   ÂŒ¾ ô   Â= ô   Â§+ ô   Â§~ ô   Â©w ô   Â©} ô   Â­Î ô   Â´ó ô   ÂµD ô   Â¶/ ô   Â¶H ô   Â·W ô   Â·ª ô   ÂºÂ ô   Âºî ô   Â¼ ô   Â¼, ô   Â¼\ ô   Â¼n ô   Â¿÷ ô   ÂÀÑ ô   ÂÑ ô   ÂÑ„ ô   ÂØì ô   ÂÙ  ô   ÂÝp ô   ÂÝx ô   ÂáR ô   Âáu ô   Âë´ ô   Âì ô   Âüa ô   Âüµ ô   Âý½ ô   Âýý ô   ÃG ô   Ãƒ ô   Ã¸ ô   Ã¿ ô   Ã# ô   Ã#  ô   Ã*× ô   Ã+C ô   Ã; ô   Ã;Z ô   ÃE ô   ÃEV ô   Ãnf ô   Ãn‘ ô   Ão¥ ô   Ãp ô   ÃÍ ô   Ãñ ô   Ã‘ ô   Ã‘; ô   Ã’— ô   Ã“ ô   Ã¡÷ ô   Ã¢ ô   Ã¬ ô   Ã¬1 ô   Ã¾ ô   Ã¾R ô   ÃÆò ô   ÃÇ ô   ÃÉ  ô   ÃÉ? ô   ÃÔ_ ô   ÃÔi ô   Ã×ƒ ô   Ã× ô   ÃÞ ô   ÃÞ$ ô   ÃÞð ô   ÃßB ô   Ãùš ô   Ãù¸ ô   Ãý¤ ô   Ãþ ô   Ãþa ô   ÃþŠ ô   Ä| ô   Ä› ô   Äì              ò ô


----------



## shakuman (Mar 23, 2011)

*Re: Nylon Guitar. New samples library from Ilya Efimov Sound Production*

Efimov..I hope you do a response for my emails! which I sent through your web site.

Best,

Shakuman.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Mar 24, 2011)

*Re: Nylon Guitar. New samples library from Ilya Efimov Sound Production*

I like it. Maybe I just have a bunch of nylon libraries that are more mellow in tone but is this one coming off a bit 'bright' - for a nylon? Don't get me wrong that might be one of the reasons to get it as it would compliment the existing libraries.


Have these demos been EQ in any manner? What verb was used?


And a very important question - at $200 for a guitar library - is there a limited time demo? This really has to be played in our studios to truly see if it would be useful.

Thanks for letting me know on the demo. Let me know right away as I could use this on a current film - I just want to compare it here with what I currently have.


----------



## Theseus (Mar 24, 2011)

*Re: Nylon Guitar. New samples library from Ilya Efimov Sound Production*

+ 1 to what Rob Elliott said : we really need more developpers offering demo patches. This or being able to demo it online at trysound.com.

Recently, I tried the Spitfire demo patch for their percussion library and Evolution Series World percussion jembe patch : both sold me on the idea of getting those libraries because I realised I could achieve easily a sound similar to the one from the official demos.

It shouldn't be a fully functionnal demo, just a demo patch with for exemple 1 octave of the nylon guitar which technically prevents it from being used for anything really usefull.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Mar 24, 2011)

*Re: Nylon Guitar. New samples library from Ilya Efimov Sound Production*



Theseus @ Thu Mar 24 said:


> + 1 to what Rob Elliott said : we really need more developpers offering demo patches. This or being able to demo it online at trysound.com.
> 
> Recently, I tried the Spitfire demo patch for their percussion library and Evolution Series World percussion jembe patch : both sold me on the idea of getting those libraries because I realised I could achieve easily a sound similar to the one from the official demos.
> 
> It shouldn't be a fully functionnal demo, just a demo patch with for exemple 1 octave of the nylon guitar which technically prevents it from being used for anything really usefull.




Nice idea on the 1 octave. Make it the 'sweet spot' - is fine by me. :wink:


----------



## Efimov (Mar 24, 2011)

The library is built around a complex script. You can not get a complete picture of the library, if I try to limit the sound to a single octave.
One of the features of our library is able to play any position. Sound notes taken at different positions will be much different.
performance obtained is very realistic when you are 14 Velocity layers. As a live guitarist pick every string in different ways. Round Robin only a complement to it.
Any limitation may cause negative emotions. We`ll think about it.


----------



## re-peat (Mar 24, 2011)

Efimov @ Thu Mar 24 said:


> The library is built around a complex script. You can not get a complete picture of the library, if I try to limit the sound to a single octave.


It's true. Very difficult, if not impossible, to get an idea of this instrument if you can't work with the whole thing. I purchased it yesterday and did http://users.telenet.be/deridderpiet.be/EfimovNylon.mp3 (this little Spanish-flavoured improvisation) with it today. No EQ, no compression, a touch of limiter on the MasterOut, and just a bit of delay and SPAT-reverb on the instruments.
The guitar performance was mostly done in one take (you need to know about the various keyswitches for that), except the unisono bit with the piano in the middle. It's probably not entirely convincing (although my son, who studying classical guitar, was very impressed), but I quite like the sound.

Kontakt (in Logic) struggles a bit with the sheer complexity of the script though. It's not audible in this demo, but I've run into quite a bit of crackles and noise while performing in realtime. Other than that, no problems whatsoever. Amazing virtual guitar.

_


----------



## dinerdog (Mar 24, 2011)

*Re: Nylon Guitar. New samples library from Ilya Efimov Sound Production*

Scary! :wink:


----------



## RiffWraith (Mar 24, 2011)

re-peat @ Thu Mar 24 said:


> ......and did http://users.telenet.be/deridderpiet.be/EfimovNylon.mp3 (this little Spanish-flavoured improvisation) with it today. No EQ, no compression, a touch of limiter on the MasterOut, and just a bit of delay and SPAT-reverb on the instruments.



Very nice!


----------



## Nick Harvey (Mar 24, 2011)

Stunning stuff re-peat. Love it.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Mar 24, 2011)

re-peat @ Thu Mar 24 said:


> Efimov @ Thu Mar 24 said:
> 
> 
> > The library is built around a complex script. You can not get a complete picture of the library, if I try to limit the sound to a single octave.
> ...




Re-peat really love the improv and for this 'genre' - the library more than covers it. It still feels bright and for a lack of better words somewhat 'clunky' (tone hits and dies a away fairly quickly). Now of course there are a myriad of scenarios that is the PERFECT nylon but I have a Director that wants a 'buttery' nylon sound. And I would like to get that without a lot of compression and eq - if at all possible. Do you think that is possible with this one.

Again thanks for posting this improv.


----------



## Udo (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: Nylon Guitar. New samples library from Ilya Efimov Sound Production*

Two questions:

- Does it support MIDI-guitar input "out-of-the-box" and if so, how sophisticated is the support - just the basic stuff or does it also include special scripting to accommodate MIDI-guitar?

- You mentioned above: "For all, who will buy the Library in April, the strum update is free". Does that mean the "strummer" will be an optional extra after April?


----------



## Efimov (Mar 28, 2011)

Udo, you can use the library with a MIDI guitar as any other. There are no extra features.

About strum. 
This is a not easy question. Most likely the price will change slightly. 
I'm not sure. There are some reasons I can not talk about it ) Sorry.


----------



## Hal (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: Nylon Guitar. New samples library from Ilya Efimov Sound Production*

i cant beleive this :shock: 

relistening to all the demos again

i just had a guitar session 3 hours ago with a friend trying to pick some nice lines..i could have finished the job long ago with this library..unfortuanly with a better quality then the real gutarist !!


----------



## tripit (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: Nylon Guitar. New samples library from Ilya Efimov Sound Production*

Very impressive, easily the most realistic sounding nylon sample demo's I've heard. 

Rob, I agree with you about the brightness - I've always gone for a warmer sound for scoring. But, I don't see any reason you couldn't eq and treat the sound to get it warmer.


----------



## tripit (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: Nylon Guitar. New samples library from Ilya Efimov Sound Production*

Very impressive, easily the most realistic sounding nylon sample demo's I've heard. 

Rob, I agree with you about the brightness - I've always gone for a warmer sound for scoring. But, I don't see any reason you couldn't eq and treat the sound to get it warmer.


----------



## tripit (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: Nylon Guitar. New samples library from Ilya Efimov Sound Production*

Yeah, this one has just moved to the top of my to buy list.


----------



## Udo (Apr 1, 2011)

Efimov @ Tue Mar 29 said:


> .... you can use the library with a MIDI guitar as any other .........


So there's something to click on to automatically assign each string to an individual MIDI channel, e.g. chan 1 - 6, like in some other guitar libraries? (I know patches in Kontakt will need to be set to OMNI mode, of course).

I asked, because I was thinking of recommending your product to someone, who has a midi guitar but is not very computer literate.

BTW, although I'm a guitarist, I'm also seriously considering the library myself. I have a rather expensive acoustic guitar, which gets rarely used, because I'm not really into "finger style". I could use your library with my midi guitars and still get a good nylon acoustic sound  .


----------



## Efimov (Apr 6, 2011)

I have a birthday today
20% discount only on April 7 (Moscow time)


----------



## shakuman (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Nylon Guitar. New samples library from Ilya Efimov Sound Production*

Happy birthday Ilya..I can assume your library is one of the best if it isn't the best =o 

Shakuman.


----------



## eschroder (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Nylon Guitar. New samples library from Ilya Efimov Sound Production*

Is a coupon code needed? =]


----------



## Rob Elliott (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Nylon Guitar. New samples library from Ilya Efimov Sound Production*

For what its worth - this library was a bargain at the full price I paid for it. Using it today on a Brazilian jazz piece on a cue - (tongue and cheek scene) - Director LOVES the guitar player. o


----------



## Efimov (Apr 6, 2011)

shakuman, thank you so much ! 
eschroder, the price has changed automatically )


----------



## Udo (Apr 6, 2011)

Happy birthday Ilya.

Just a reminder, you didn't answer my earlier question (repeated below, highlighting the reason).



Udo @ Sat Apr 02 said:


> Efimov @ Tue Mar 29 said:
> 
> 
> > .... you can use the library with a MIDI guitar as any other .........
> ...


----------



## Efimov (Apr 6, 2011)

Thank you, Udo !

Now it is impossible. Library is based on a complex script. We cannot just scatter midi channels. This requires additional work.

We carefully studing all the wishes. we will complement and expand possibilities of the library


----------



## dagovitsj (Apr 7, 2011)

*Re: Nylon Guitar. New samples library from Ilya Efimov Sound Production / -20% only April, 7*

Hi!
I tried to purchase the Nylon Guitar ten minutes ago, but I don't see a Paypal or Credit Card field. I filled in the billing info, and pushed the 'Send registration'-button. But nothing happens. Do I have to wait for an email or something to go further? 

I've tried both with Firefox 3.6 and IE 8, still no option to pay. 

Any hint?


----------



## Ed (Apr 7, 2011)

If you get strumming right I will love you forever, but then I will also want you to do like a Saz as well :D


----------



## charlesparente (Apr 7, 2011)

*Re: Nylon Guitar. New samples library from Ilya Efimov Sound Production / -20% only April, 7*

Can someone tell me what the size of their Samples folder is for this library?
I'm getting a Missing Samples error that I can't resolve by directing to the Samples folder.

6 missing files, release samples I presume...

rel_?2_1.ncw

for example.


My samples folder has 3447 samples.
and I think 2.2 GB Samples folder size. [not at computer now.]

Tried downloading all the RAR files again, same result.

I emailed the address found my purchase email, but no response as of yet.

Thank you!


----------



## Efimov (Apr 8, 2011)

Hi charlesparente, 

Please don`t write to email from which you receive the item purchase. This is a mail-robot, it does not accept e-mail !

Please ask questions via the contact form on our site ! 

Library has 3447 samples
2,08 Gb (2 234 674 706 bite)

no users who are faced with the problem of missing files. 

Describe your problem in detail filling the form on our web site !!!
first I need to know
1. The size of each of the files (in bytes)
2. The size of the Samples folder (in bytes)
3. What is your extractor ?
4. OS version

It is not support forum, please contact via the form at the office site ! 
Thank you !


----------



## OB.one (Apr 8, 2011)

*Re: Nylon Guitar. New samples library from Ilya Efimov Sound Production*

Hello Ilya

Sent you an email through your website yesterday as i couldn't order and take advantage of your offer as i didn't have any account created despite i've been creating it ...
Don't know if you got it ?

Sorry for the bother !

Just want to order :wink: 

Best Regards from Paris

Olivier aka OB.one

http://www.myspace.com/obonemusic
http://soundcloud.com/lentresol-sound-studio


----------



## Efimov (Apr 8, 2011)

Hi Olivier, 
Yesterday I replied you to email. Please check SPAM folder


----------



## ddeez (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: Nylon Guitar. New samples library from Ilya Efimov Sound Production*

Ilya could you PM me your email? I can't seem to get the nylon guitar working and i can't seem to pass the captcha on your contact form on your website. I also posted the question in your user forum. Thanks!!!


----------



## johnnyt (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: Nylon Guitar. New samples library from Ilya Efimov Sound Production*



ddeez @ Wed Apr 13 said:


> Ilya could you PM me your email? I can't seem to get the nylon guitar working and i can't seem to pass the captcha on your contact form on your website. I also posted the question in your user forum. Thanks!!!



Do you have the latest version of Kontakt 4? 4.2.2 I think. It doesn't load in earlier versions.


----------



## Udo (Apr 14, 2011)

*Update 1.02 has just been released.*

Update 1.02 has just been released:

- Fixed an issue using Nail \ Attack of the function, which appeared in Kontakt 4.
- Fixed an issue finding missing files for Mac users.
- Сorrect inaccuracies in the tables manual.


----------



## doubleattack (Apr 18, 2011)

*Re: Nylon Guitar. New samples library from Ilya Efimov Sound Production*

I got a corrected version of this update today (19.4.) and didn't install the version from (14.4.) yet. Should I skip the first version? 

Frank


----------



## Efimov (Apr 20, 2011)

Frank, 
Use only the Samples and Documents from the first update.
nki patch from the second update

I am sorry for a little confusion


----------



## gsilbers (Apr 20, 2011)

Efimov @ Wed Apr 20 said:


> Frank,
> Use only the Samples and Documents from the first update.
> nki patch from the second update
> 
> I am sorry for a little confusion




FYI....

add the companies website address on your signature (on all forums!!!) 

that way not only u promote it more and can have more traffic to it but it will help get there easier :mrgreen:


----------



## chimuelo (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: Nylon Guitar. New samples library from Ilya Efimov Sound Production*

I need to have the developers email since I cant get through the coded entry stuff.
I have a budget for 2 Guitars and need to purchase them immediately before the production manager starts cutting back.
I like the Nylon so well, and especially Piet's demo, that I trust the Steel Strings will be as good.

Any help is appreciated.
Great demo Piet.


----------



## Udo (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: Nylon Guitar. New samples library from Ilya Efimov Sound Production*



chimuelo @ Tue Apr 26 said:


> I need to have the developers email since I cant get through the coded entry stuff .........


Ilya specifically said contact must only be made via the form on the website (listed in his signature): www.ilyaefimov.com

The email address used for notices is a mailrobot and can't be used for contact.


----------



## chimuelo (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: Nylon Guitar. New samples library from Ilya Efimov Sound Production*

Well that's too bad since I have tried several times and get bounced out.
Purchases must be made very soon before the Ax Man cometh..


----------



## Efimov (Apr 27, 2011)

Chimuelo, could I help you ? I do not understand why you find it difficult to send a message via the feedback form. It works very well.


----------



## doubleattack (May 1, 2011)

Efimov @ Wed 20 Apr said:


> Frank,
> Use only the Samples and Documents from the first update.
> nki patch from the second update
> 
> I am sorry for a little confusion



Thanks for clarification, Ilya!

And btw - very great and natural sounding guitar lib! Love it!

Best 

Frank


----------



## Efimov (Jun 4, 2011)

I am pleased to announce the discounts !

Summer Discount only in June !!!

Today --- 30%
June, 5-9 --- 25%
June, 10-14 --- 20%
June, 15-19 --- 15%
June, 20-29 --- 10%

Moscow time !


----------



## lumcas (Jun 4, 2011)

*Re: Nylon Guitar. Samples library from Ilya Efimov. Summer Discount only in June !!!*

Hello Ilya,

wanted to jump on this offer but I haven't got an activation link after registration. Tried to reach your through the support form on your page but that didn't work either. Would you help me? Thank you and congrats to your library.

lumcas

EDIT: sorted out, purchased, downloading as I write.

THANK YOU.


----------



## Blackster (Jun 4, 2011)

*Re: Nylon Guitar. Samples library from Ilya Efimov. Summer Discount only in June !!!*

Bought it  ... thanks Ilya!


----------



## Efimov (Jun 4, 2011)

Thanks ! 

Powerful the Strum engine will be available soon ! 

I hope that we are released on July 1 at the same time with a Steel guitar library


----------



## lumcas (Jun 4, 2011)

*Re: Nylon Guitar. Samples library from Ilya Efimov. Summer Discount only in June !!!*

Hello again, just finished installing, don't have much time, but here's a quick demo I made. Haven't read documentation yet, so no keyswitches, nothing fancy. Played real time, no editing, touch of reverb from the IR which comes with the library and a limiter. I could definitely do some velocity and timing editing, but this is the default patch playing right out of the box, so I decided to keep it like it is. 

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/8676181/Nylon_Guitar_Demo.mp3


The best feature for me - apart from really beautiful sound and playability - is possibility to play the same notes on different strings, thus a different timbre. This is something I am missing from string libraries. Has actually such a deep sampling ever been done with strings?

Ilya, once again thank you and I'll keep an eye on your future stuff, that is for sure...
This is a real gem sitting on my hard drive.

lumcas


----------



## Efimov (Jun 21, 2011)

*Re: Nylon Guitar. Samples library from Ilya Efimov. Summer Discount only in June !!!*

SOON ! The powerful upgrade for Nylon guitar!

1. Powerfull Auto Strum !
This is a big serious work. Features and demo a little later. 

I can show GUI pictures  










2. One more update for all NG customers.
* Support for MIDI Guitar. (By popular demand)
* Easier to use legato. KS for short-term turn on legato. The string will not change if you want to play legato


----------



## Udo (Jun 21, 2011)

*Re: Nylon Guitar. Samples library from Ilya Efimov. Summer Discount only in June !!!*

Great, thanks Ilya.


----------



## shakuman (Jun 21, 2011)

*Re: Nylon Guitar. Samples library from Ilya Efimov. Summer Discount only in June !!!*

Wow that's great! one of the best guitar library I have ever had _-) 

Shakuman.


----------



## marcotronic (Jun 21, 2011)

Great Ilya! Looking forward to the update.

Great library so far!

Marco


----------



## Udo (Jun 22, 2011)

*Re: Nylon Guitar. Samples library from Ilya Efimov. Summer Discount only in June !!!*



Efimov @ Tue Jun 21 said:


> SOON ! The powerful upgrade for Nylon guitar!
> 
> 1. Powerfull Auto Strum !
> *This is a big serious work*. Features and demo a little later.
> ...


Reading that announcement, it looks like the Powerful Auto Strum will be a paid upgrade, is it?


----------



## Efimov (Jun 24, 2011)

For all who have already bought it for free !

For new buyers the price will be changed or Strum will be available as addition a special price.


----------



## EwigWanderer (Jun 24, 2011)

Efimov @ 6.24.2011 said:


> For all who have already bought it for free !
> 
> For new buyers the price will be changed or Strum will be available as addition a special price.



Thank You! o-[][]-o


----------



## Udo (Jun 24, 2011)

Efimov @ Fri Jun 24 said:


> For all who have already bought it for free !
> 
> For new buyers the price will be changed or Strum will be available as addition a special price.


Fantastic, Ilya!

Will there also be a special Steel Guitar price for owners of Nylon Guitar (because there's likely a significant overlap in research and scripting for both Vis)? :wink:


----------



## devastat (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: Nylon Guitar. Samples library from Ilya Efimov. Summer Discount only in June !!!*

Sounds amazing, bought!


----------



## Efimov (Jun 25, 2011)

Udo, don`t worry! All buyers will get a good price ! 
We will provide a variety of discounts )


----------



## eschroder (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Nylon Guitar. Samples library from Ilya Efimov. Summer Discount only in June !!!*

love love love this guitar!


----------



## Stevie (Jun 26, 2011)

*Re: Nylon Guitar. Samples library from Ilya Efimov. Summer Discount only in June !!!*

So, if we buy now, the Strum addon is still for free?


----------



## Efimov (Jun 26, 2011)

Stevie, 
Yes ! The Strum will be free !


----------



## Stevie (Jun 26, 2011)

weeee


----------



## Stevie (Jun 27, 2011)

Purchased it 

Is the update already included in the files or do I need to download it separately?


----------



## Efimov (Jun 27, 2011)

Thank you for your purchase!
Updates will be sent to all customers in the nearest days !

The Strum project is not completed ! 
Don`t worry


----------



## devastat (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Nylon Guitar. Samples library from Ilya Efimov. Summer Discount only in June !!!*

Great stuff, can't wait for the update, even tho I just purchased the instrument few days ago


----------



## cozzabucks (Jul 1, 2011)

Just bought my copy- what a fantastic instrument! Even after half an hour's basic noodling I'm staggered by the sound- it's as if there's a Kontakt script for emotional depth!


----------



## devastat (Jul 1, 2011)

*Re: Nylon Guitar. Samples library from Ilya Efimov. Summer Discount only in June !!!*

According to Ilya's website the Steel guitar is coming 15th of July.


----------



## Gabriel Oliveira (Jul 19, 2011)

Acoustic Guitar (Steel strings) is OUT! 

http://www.ilyaefimov.com/products/acoustic-guitar.html


----------



## devastat (Jul 20, 2011)

*Re: Nylon Guitar. Samples library from Ilya Efimov. Summer Discount only in June !!!*

Thanks for the update, the Strum engine is really great!! o-[][]-o


----------



## lumcas (Jul 20, 2011)

*Re: Nylon Guitar. Samples library from Ilya Efimov. Summer Discount only in June !!!*

Hi Ilya, where can I get the update and the strum engine? Will you send the links to all your customers?

Admire your work!

Cheers

lumcas


----------



## Danny_Owen (Jul 20, 2011)

Anyone else having problems installing? I don't seem to have a .nki file :-s


*Edit* sorted, found it.


----------



## Nick Harvey (Jul 20, 2011)

*Re: Nylon Guitar. Samples library from Ilya Efimov. Summer Discount only in June !!!*

Where did you find it Danny? I've just downloaded the four Acoustic Guitar rar files and while they unpack without a problem, I can't see the nki's anywhere.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Jul 20, 2011)

*Re: Nylon Guitar. Samples library from Ilya Efimov. Summer Discount only in June !!!*



Nick Harvey @ Wed Jul 20 said:


> Where did you find it Danny? I've just downloaded the four Acoustic Guitar rar files and while they unpack without a problem, I can't see the nki's anywhere.



I think they usually just 'attached' them in the email to you (I had same problem finding)


----------



## Nick Harvey (Jul 20, 2011)

*Re: Nylon Guitar. Samples library from Ilya Efimov. Summer Discount only in June !!!*

Yep, that's what I thought too. They certainly did that with Nylon Guitar. No attachments this time though. 

I've dropped them a line.

Thanks anyway Rob.


----------



## Efimov (Nov 17, 2011)

Nylon Guitar + Strum = Nylon Complete Bundle.
Discount of 25 EUR ! 

The offer is valid until the end of November


----------

